# Daytona piers and surf and jeddi fishing



## Jayrun (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I have been extensively reading this site and several others in preparation for my trip to daytona next week.

I intend onfishing the jeddies at ponce and hitting sunglow and possibly Flagler county piers.

I also intend to fish under Dunlawton bridge.

My trip is from 6/25-7/1/11 I am an equal opportunity apex predator and will eat what ever I catch unless I intend it for bait, but I have a few questions.

First, what bait is reccommended for these spots, I may have a cast net and the kids intend to go crabbing eithr by string and net or basket from the piers.
How do I collect sand fleas?
Will Chicken Liver work?
What are the best rigs for piers an docks?
What pound test line do i need, is braided line nessasary or will 25 LBS mono work?
Are lady fish good to eat or just best used for cut bait?
Any advice and tips will be appreciated and anyone local that wants to fish with me is welcome and Just ask for my cell number and I will send it to you.

I will even buy the beverages of your choice in exchangefor fishing lessons in person.
Have a great day guys tight lines,
Jay


----------



## RichK (Nov 18, 2010)

Live shrimp or whatever you catch in the cast net will work at Ponce. If bottom fishing there be prepared to lose some tackle. 
The best way to catch sand fleas is with a sand flea rake. I have not had much luck finding any recently.
Braid is not necessary and 25lb test will work just fine.
Ladyfish are better as fish food than human food.

Good luck
May the Force be with you!


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

My sister lives close to there on the water and she had no clue. So I went over Ponce Bridge towards the beach and after the bridge, there is a bait/tackle shop on the right. He told me and showed me plenty of info. Pretty much what he recommended and what people were buying was a ton of live shrimp. He said gotcha plugs worked well too. Unfort, I didn't catch anything off her pier...


----------



## Jayrun (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys heading south in 2 hours, will be bringing the laptop and camera will be posting brag photos and stories soon.

Jay


----------

